# Retrouver un portable SFR ?



## youyou54 (19 Mai 2008)

Bon je n'attends de miracles de votre part mais bon je pose quand même la question des fois que quelqu'un travaillerait chez SFR ou à la Police ou aurait tout simplement des infos que je n'aurais pas.

Voilà au cours d'une soirée un peu arrosé j'ai du perdre (ou me faire voler) mon portable.
Je déjà appelé SFR pour qu'ils bloquent ma ligne.
Et j'irais dans quelques jours au poste de police faire une déclaration de perte/vol ...

Par contre est-ce que quelqu'un saurait localiser mon portable ? Ou saurait si je peux le localiser ? (A partir du numéro IMEI ou autre ...)


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Par contre est-ce que quelqu'un saurait localiser mon portable ? Ou saurait si je peux le localiser ? (A partir du numéro IMEI ou autre ...)



Il n'était pas quelque part entre la bouteille de Pastis et le bol à cacahuettes aux dernières nouvelles ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il n'était pas quelque part entre la bouteille de Pastis et le bol à cacahuettes au dernières nouvelles ?


 
Des études statistiques anglaises ont montré que les cacahuettes en libre-service dans des coupelles révélaient assez vite des traces d'urines d'une dizaine de personnes différentes.

Dieu sait ce qu'à pu alors vivre ton portable l'autre soir !


----------



## FataMorgana (19 Mai 2008)

Il est impossible de retrouver le portable, à moins que tu ne connaisses quelqu'un qui travaille pour la NSA...
S'il a été volé, ta seule chance est un contrôle de police avec vérification du numéro IMEI... Ces contrôle restent néanmoins assez anecdotiques... 
Sinon il est juste perdue et une bonne âme te le renverra. 
A+


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

...maintenant on est sûr de 2 choses .....les ravages de l'alcool et ceux des portables sur le cerveau .....:rateau: 

 

Ps : il avait une valeur si exceptionnelle que tu déplaces la crème des enquêteurs de MacG.....c'est un i-phone ???? :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Je déjà appelé SFR pour qu'ils bloquent ma ligne.


 
Ensuite, pour la retrouver, c'est Weight Watchers qu'il faut appeller - mais si tu persistes sur les cacahuettes (avec ou sans urine dessus) ce n'est pas gagné !


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Voilà au cours d'une soirée un peu arrosé j'ai du perdre (ou me faire voler) mon portable.



...en même temps tu as quand même de la chance ......ça aurait pu être pire au réveil...

   

ps: te moques pas , c'est la copine d'un modo super méchant !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ensuite, pour la retrouver, c'est Weight Watchers qu'il faut appeller - mais si tu persistes sur les cacahuettes (avec ou sans urine dessus) ce n'est pas gagné !



Tu sais qu'il y a aussi Wii qui s'y est mis ? Tu fais travailler tes muscles, tu te pèses tout ça en baignant dans une atmosphère d'ondes diverses et variées qui te fissure le cerveau pour que tu perdes tes affaires. Après direction le bar macg où tu crois retrouver le portable que tu as perdu la veille dans un vrai bar  !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu sais qu'il y a aussi Wii qui s'y est mis ? Tu fais travailler tes muscles, tu te pèses tout ça en baignant quand une atmosphère d'ondes diverses et variées qui te fissure le cerveau pour que tu perdes tes affaires. Après direction le bar macg où tu crois retrouver le portable que tu as perdu la veille dans un vrai bar !


 
D'où le fatalisme ambiant : oui, j'ai perdu mon portable, oui j'ai le cerveau rongé par les ondes, oui j'ai du bide à n'en plus voir mes pieds et oui, je mange des cacahuettes à la pisse en soirée, mais bon...
c'est la wii !


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

bon, j'y vais pas racontenr ici le comment du pourquoi mais il y a 6 ans j'ai pu savoir (reseau bouyg) où ma fille se trouvait au moment où elle avait passé son dernier coup de fil et savoir aussi que , au moment de la recherche , son portable etait eteint et donc pas moyen de savoir où elle (ou son portable) pouvait se trouver ....







ps: non, elle n'avait  pas fait de fouge


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

Sinon, j'ai vu une pub télé pour un truc que tu télécharge sur ton portable et qui te dis où sont tes potes en fonction de leur n° de portable.

J'ai un peu de mal à y croire, mais bon.


----------



## youyou54 (19 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> Ps : il avait une valeur si exceptionnelle que tu déplaces la crème des enquêteurs de MacG.....c'est un i-phone ???? :love: :love:



Non c'était un Nokia E65 (ce qui est déjà un beau portable).

Mais en fait c'est surtout ce qu'il y avait dedans qui m'intéresse.
J'ai perdu toutes mes photos et plus important mes contacts et je n'avais pas de sauvegardes.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> J'ai perdu toutes mes photos et plus important mes contacts et je n'avais pas de sauvegardes.



Tu ne l'avais pas synchronisé avec ton Mac?


----------



## youyou54 (19 Mai 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Tu ne l'avais pas synchronisé avec ton Mac?



Non je me suis souvent dis qu'il fallait que je le fasse et puis le temps a passé et je ne l'ai jamais fait au final


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Non je me suis souvent dis qu'il fallait que je le fasse et puis le temps a passé et je ne l'ai jamais fait au final




..."et que dire de ces gens qui maudissent les effets des causes qu'ils chérissent"...Montesquieu !

..là t'es mal !  

courage mon cochonou !!!!


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ps: non, elle n'avait  pas fait de fouge


 C'est un genre de soirée libertine Hard Core ?


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Non c'était un Nokia E65 (ce qui est déjà un beau portable).
> 
> Mais en fait c'est surtout ce qu'il y avait dedans qui m'intéresse.
> J'ai perdu toutes mes photos et plus important mes contacts et je n'avais pas de sauvegardes.



chez sfr je ne sais pas mais avec orange si ta puce est lié a ton portable et en allant sur leur portail tu peux recuperer tout ce  qui se trouve sur ton telephone :
je ne sais pas ce que sa vaut , j'avais commencé mais j'ai du arreter parce que ma pouce etait liée a un ancien portable , celui acheté avec la puce


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est un genre de soirée libertine Hard Core ?





ahhhh ben c'est là qu'il a du perdre son portable not' cochonou


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ahhhh ben c'est là qu'il a du perdre son portable not' cochonou


 
Ouh là là...

J'espère pour lui qu'il n'a pas touché aux cacahouettes !


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouh là là...
> 
> J'espère pour lui qu'il n'a pas touché aux cacahouettes !




....  beeeen je sais ...je suis allez pisser à un moment !!!!


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est un genre de soirée libertine Hard Core ?



oué sans doute


----------



## youyou54 (20 Mai 2008)

Bon bah je me suis renseigné auprès de SFR et eux ne pourront pas retrouver mon portable car ils n'ont pas le droit d'avoir de tels dispositifs afin de garantir la vie privée des gens.
Il m'ont dis qu'il ne savent pas si la police le peut mais ils m'ont quand même dis de le leur demander quand je ferai ma déclaration de perte/vol afin qu'ils désactivent le portable. Mais je ne me fais pas beaucoup d'illusions ... 

Il me reste à espérer qu'une âme charitable ramène mon portable à SFR.
Moralité: je vais devoir me racheter une carte SIM, un portable ainsi qu'une lanière pour fixer le portable à mon pantalon.


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Moralité: je vais devoir me racheter une carte SIM, un portable ainsi qu'une lanière pour fixer le portable à mon pantalon.



Tu fais comme Mackie avec son portefeuille* : une chaine récupérée lors du démantèlement d'un paquebot et c'est bon. 

Bon, tu n'attendais pas de miracles : tu ne peux donc pas être déçu. Garde la foi, mon fils, et va en paix.

Sur cette triste histoire, ce sujet ferme : on nous signale des suicides en masse parmi les membres.

* Véridique.


----------

